# n00bie with no TT



## Delboy17/2 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hello guys and girls my name is Dale i am VAG nut i have a mk2 golf gti and a polo breadvan ( i keep hopeing when it grows up it will turn into a TT).
I am a regional Host for SVAG i hope to see some of you at our Mega Meet listed in your meeting forum and would like to thank you in advance for the interest so far .

Dale


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Dale you've seen the light and crossed over :lol: you never know after the 22 Feb you might be the proud owner of a TT


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome hope to see you in February


----------



## Delboy17/2 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes please lol i would love a TT but i couldnt part with my wee Golf


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Delboy17/2 said:


> Yes please lol i would love a TT but i couldnt part with my wee Golf


have the TT as a weekend motor :lol: going to see Jim at star tomorrow see if he can drum up some prizes for the meeting


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Any pics of the mk2


----------



## Delboy17/2 (Dec 18, 2008)

Just a few


----------

